# Pow Gloves vs Grenade Gloves



## funner (Apr 26, 2008)

Here are the new gloves from POW: YouTube - Pow Gloves 2010-2011 Winter Product Checkout | SIA Tradeshow Denver and Grenade: YouTube - Grenade Gloves 2010-2011 | SIA Tradeshow Denver for the year 2011. Which gloves are better? What kind of gloves do you wear?


----------



## jimster716 (Feb 11, 2009)

I have the POW Royal gloves and I've been impressed. I have Burton and Dakine Gore-tex gloves and prefer the POW's. The goatskin leather is supple and the fit is just right for me. The leather and fit allow for more precise dexterity. The only complaint is less than stellar breathability resulting in moisture build-up within even with the nylon fabric on the top of the fingers. And if you take them off for lunch outside, they'll freeze stiff resulting in sticking your hands into a really cold glove. But once on for a bit, the suppleness returns. I've used these for about 20 days and they've held up. There are a couple of nicks from my board edge but no punctures...I'm confident they'll last me for the season upon which I'll order a new pair for next.

I haven't owned a pair of Grenades and I've steered clear because of what others have consistently said about the lack of durability. The Grenades seem to be more about design/steeze and flavor of the month popularity but others may have a completely different opinion.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

I know grenade gloves suck super bad so I'd put my $$ on the POW (even though I know nothing about them) But I met DK at loon a few years ago so I'll buy some cheap grenades for some spring time shredding to help the dirtbag out.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2010)

The pows look pretty sick. Are any of them very warm though? They all look like straight pipe gloves.


----------



## LoganCormier (Jul 12, 2009)

I'd go with the POW's, I'm not a big fan of Grenade.


----------



## say chi sin lo (Oct 15, 2009)

Grenade gloves were the worse investment I made as far as snowboarding gear goes. They run a tad smaller I think, and they're narrow. So if you wear wrist guards, forget it. I normally wear small-medium gloves, but I have a large grenade gloves and they still feel small on me. I wear wrist guards, getting them on is quite an accomplishment. 

Finally, they suck in the snow. I have the "Standard Issue mittens over fingers" gloves. If you go mitten mode all day, then it works well. Nice, comfy, dry, and toasty. But if you uncap the mittens, then functionality goes to hell. The fingers of these gloves are not waterproof at all! My fingers were damn near soaked halfway into the day.

I am so disappointed, I seriously think the ghetto brand from your local gas station work better than these.


----------

